# Memorable Memorial Day with 15 Pomps Landed!!!



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

What a Memorial day to remember. We hit the beach at 7:30 to do some fishing with some friends. Water was beautiful, skies were clear, and the winds were calm. Within the first hour we caught a Bluefish, a Blue runner and a Pompano. For the next 4 hours we caught more of the same. The best thing about it was that we only caught 3 catfish all day long. Water never got real rough and the so afternoon was really slow. Finished up the day around 4:00 with 15 Pompano, 6 Bluefish, 3 Ladyfish, 3 Catfish, 11 Blue runners and the biggest Remora that we have ever caught off the beach. All fish were caught on sand fleas and shrimp. Thanks JC for you, friends and a beautiful and wonderful Memorial Day.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

You're killing it. Love seeing your reports.

All on pomp rigs?


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> You're killing it. Love seeing your reports.
> 
> All on pomp rigs?


Thanks, Yes all fish were caught on pomp rigs.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

fishin for pompanos said:


> Thanks, Yes all fish were caught on pomp rigs.


Thanks. Change youre name to "slaying pomps."


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Great Job...AGAIN! Are you fishing west of P'cola? The pomps have slowed WAY down on the P'cola beaches but I hear Gulf Shores is still catchin' 'em.

I fished Ft Pickens on Memorial Day and caught lots of fish, but no pomps. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Outstanding!!! Congrats! Keep on catching!!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Keep it up brother!!!!! Great job again !!!!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Now that's a mess of pompano! Congrats and thanks for the report


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Careful with those remoras, they like to attack your nipples....


Nice haul!


----------

